# Whats the good bad and the ugly on a Badger Dynamics Bucky forklift



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

Those are probably the only couple that exist.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

That's what I'm starting to believe. Have you heard of these before?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

It appears they where made in Port Washington Wis. Real close to me, and I have never heard of them. If you are still interested, a friend of mine works on forklifts, I can ask him.

Crazy Roland


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

That would be great, thank you. I'm heading out to have a look at this tomorrow. I'll let you know what I find out. I figure for $1500 if the thing works then it's worth it.


----------



## jkola404 (Jan 8, 2008)

Not sure if your going to be loading them and moving them around but they look heavy.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2009)

There is (was) a commercial beekeeper up here who used one for years. It did look heavy to me also, but not much more than a swinger really. 
Built in the early 70's. I would worry about parts availability, you mentioned he has several, maybe you should buy 2 and then you will be safe...


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

bfriendly said:


> There is (was) a commercial beekeeper up here who used one for years. It did look heavy to me also, but not much more than a swinger really.
> Built in the early 70's. I would worry about parts availability, you mentioned he has several, maybe you should buy 2 and then you will be safe...


Good point. I'm on my way now to have a look.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well I bought it. I figure for $1500.00 I couldn't really go wrong but time will tell. Turns out it's not 4 wheel drive but front wheel drive using larger 15'' rubber traction tires. One of the guys said the tires are filled with water. Is this normal? It's 6500 pounds, has a 3 cylinder diesel engine and can lift 2500 pounds. It moves using a hydrostatic transmission. Here's a basic video that explains how the transmission works for people like me. I still have no idea how I'm supposed to fix it if it breaks. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTeJWE_Ou0g

I'm picking it up tomorrow so I'll let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I doubt that any tire from Wisconsin was filled with just water. Most had a Calcium Chloride solution so it did not freeze.

My buddy says that they where fairly generic, with alot of off the shelf parts. I was expecting an Onan engine, if you have a Kubota, you did better. Be aware that some parts will be specific, so be prepared to go to a machinist to have them made.

It was designed for off road use, and light loads.

good luck.

Crazy Roland


----------

